# Pentium (R) dual core E6700 3.2 ghz overclock



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to know how far could i overclock my cpu , and when i do will this cpu Last for new games ? I dont remember my motherboard but i know its asus and it allows overcloking . I've been in the bios menu and saw it there. PLZ HELP . And the cpu fan , idk what company is it made from but it has a huge plus sign on top . Idk if it will be good a good protector from heat problems.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh and also idk if it helps , i have 600 psu .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no set OC value for any PC.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

MB - Asus P5G41C-M LX 
Prebuilt - Ankermmann PC germany 
CPU - Pentium (R) dual core E6700 @ 3.2GHZ
RAM - 4gb 1333mhz
PSU - 600w 
GFX - Nvidia 9500 gt ( overclocked it a little bit with youtube help)


P.S if the cpu fan is very important i will try to post a pic of it cause idk if the fan is the cpu's one or a costume installed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand of the 600W PSU?


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Now theres the psu it doesnt say anything else and if u look at the fan. , in the pic its spinning the white logo is a plus idk what brand is it , if it is reliable


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest getting a better quality PSU before attempting any OC'ing.
The Memory Standards for that Mobo are DDR3 1333(O.C.)/1066/800 DDR2 1066 (O.C.)/800/667
Note that 1333MHz RAM has to be OC'd to reach it's rated speed with that Mobo.


----------

